# Helix P-Six DSP MKII $695 shipped



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HELIX-PSIX...247750?hash=item33dbefa506:g:NkEAAOSwkLhaGjqr

I’d buy this myself if I had the cash!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

That was stupid cheap...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

If there's nothing wrong with it that was TOO cheap.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> If there's nothing wrong with it that was TOO cheap.


Agreed... that is a rare thing.. I own two of these.. Like them so much I put one in each of my cars.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Whew, glad it's gone. I was getting tempted to something crazy!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Haha looks like I clicked this thread thinking the same as all of you!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I've had to stop myself from buying off here a few times this week...the impulse and practical side of my brain in the eternal fist fight...


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I've had to stop myself from buying off here a few times this week...the impulse and practical side of my brain in the eternal fist fight...


You're not alone bro :laugh:


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Impulse control? Never heard of it. 

I just went to home depot tonight planning on buying a small section of carpet for a makeshift rug($10-$20?) And $350 later, I now have some nice new additions to my Milwaukee family, lol. FMW.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Weightless said:


> Impulse control? Never heard of it.
> 
> I just went to home depot tonight planning on buying a small section of carpet for a makeshift rug($10-$20?) And $350 later, I now have some nice new additions to my Milwaukee family, lol. FMW.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


LOL.. you sound like me.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

We got a new Lowes here in Little Rock. I couldn't pass up the $200 tool set on sale for half price. Then they knocked another 10% off because the handle failed and box blew apart when it hit the floor. Got it home and it's like nothing ever happened when snapped back together. A man can never have too many tools though. Need to add to my 18v Ryobi family. That's Orange Depot but still good for the money.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

My impulse control is spelled "wife and kids" otherwise I may have come home with that same toolset from Lowes!!


----------

